# PubMed- Aloe vera in treatment of refractory irritable bowel syndrome: Trial on Iranian patients.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Aloe vera in treatment of refractory irritable bowel syndrome: Trial on Iranian patients.*

J Res Med Sci. 2013 Aug;18(8):732

Authors: Khedmat H, Karbasi A, Amini M, Aghaei A, Taheri S

PMID: 24379854 [PubMed]

View the full article


----------

